# October 2014 Electrical Power - Pass Rate



## electricalPickles PE (Dec 18, 2014)

Just posted on NCEES: http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/

Overall: 50.9% Pass

First Time: 63% Pass

Retake: 32% Pass


----------



## eksor_PE (Dec 18, 2014)

Do we have the previous/past PE-Power pass rates? It would be nice to see the comparison of pass rates from the previous exams...


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Dec 18, 2014)

eksor_PE said:


> Do we have the previous/past PE-Power pass rates? It would be nice to see the comparison of pass rates from the previous exams...


From Google's Cache, April 2014: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:M-BfSgLw3FQJ:ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/+&amp;cd=1&amp;hl=en&amp;ct=clnk&amp;gl=us

*Electrical and Computer: Power*

*68% First Time*

*43% Retake*


----------



## J-Dubbs (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow, 68% to 63% for first time takers and 43% to 32% for repeats seems like a pretty big dip, considering the sample size. I would expect swings like this If we were talking a few dozen people, but not a thousand. Guess it shows that the October exam this year really was a monster.


----------



## Mike M PE (Dec 18, 2014)

Actually it shows that people are creatures of habit and instead of doing something different after failing they just did MORE of the same and got the same result...


----------



## J-Dubbs (Dec 18, 2014)

Uhh, no, that's not really what it shows at all. Like I said, the pass rates were lower across the board, both for first time and repeat takers compared to the April exam. And if the second time takers were doing everything exactly the same, I would expect the failure rate to be more or less the same as well.


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Dec 18, 2014)

J-Dubbs said:


> Uhh, no, that's not really what it shows at all. Like I said, the pass rates were lower across the board, both for first time and repeat takers compared to the April exam. And if the second time takers were doing everything exactly the same, I would expect the failure rate to be more or less the same as well.




Yeah, exactly. I don't know if Mike didn't read your post or what...

It's pretty clear that pass rate was down across the board. 5% for first-timers and 11% for repeat takers. It was simply a harder exam.


----------



## Kovz (Dec 19, 2014)

Hopefully that means April 2015 exam will be easier...


----------



## maverickPEPower (Dec 19, 2014)

So after all the post I created that October 2014 Power exam was tough makes sense.....


----------



## PEoct (Dec 19, 2014)

maverickPEPower said:


> So after all the post I created that October 2014 Power exam was tough makes sense.....


did u pass ?


----------



## maverickPEPower (Dec 19, 2014)

PEoct said:


> maverickPEPower said:
> 
> 
> > So after all the post I created that October 2014 Power exam was tough makes sense.....
> ...


Thankfully I did..


----------



## maverickPEPower (Dec 19, 2014)

PEoct said:


> maverickPEPower said:
> 
> 
> > So after all the post I created that October 2014 Power exam was tough makes sense.....
> ...


Oh I did post in this topic "October 2014 Electrical Power Exam was Tough" how I studied for the exam if you are interested


----------



## Mike M PE (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry I didn't read the post.


----------

